# Legal or Illegal



## katorade

To shoot starlings in utah?


----------



## Loke

legal.


----------



## Chaser

Loke said:


> legal.


I concur.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

they are listed in the proc as being 1 of only 3 things you can hunt in utah year round without a license. Your good to go.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Kill them all.


----------



## katorade

Sweet just making sure. Killed a few already me and my uncle shot a total of 5 times and around 15 fell.


----------



## hemionus

kill em all. they do a lot of damage.


----------



## redleg

Shoot as many as you can without being too near people’s houses or in cities with Anal retentive city council that ban shooting in city limits.


----------



## HuntingCrazy

lunkerhunter2 said:


> they are listed in the proc as being 1 of only 3 things you can hunt in utah year round without a license. Your good to go.


What are the other two?


----------



## highcountryfever

HuntingCrazy said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are listed in the proc as being 1 of only 3 things you can hunt in utah year round without a license. Your good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other two?
Click to expand...

Which Proc is that listed in? This is what I have found in a couple Procs:
in the Furbearer guide book there are three listed. Coyote, Red Fox and Striped Skunk.
In the Upland game it mentions Jack rabbits and Coyotes, and Eurasian Collared Dove.
What are some of the other Procs listing as open year round?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Things you can kill year round without a license:

1. Starlings
2. English Sparrows
2. Jack Rabbits
4. Eurasian Doves
5. Raccoons
6. Rats
7. Mice
8. Farrell Pigeons
9. Farrell Cats (if no one sees you) :wink: 

There might be more, I don't know about foxes, skunks, badgers, etc.


----------



## highcountryfever

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Things you can kill year round without a license:
> 
> There might be more, I don't know about foxes, skunks, badgers, etc.


Directly from the Furbearers guidebook:

A. Badger, Weasel and Spotted Skunk
Utah Admin. Rule R657-11-21
(1) Badger, weasel, and spotted skunk may be taken anytime without a license when creating a nuisance or causing damage, provided the animal or its parts are not sold or traded.
(2) Red fox and striped skunk may be taken any time without a license.


----------



## megadeth79

Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:


----------



## highcountryfever

megadeth79 said:


> Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:


Nope, what's it like? :O•-: :O•-:

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Al Hansen

Like this....................... **O** :O>>:


----------



## Huge29

megadeth79 said:


> Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:


Let's see...have you ever had one attack you and your dogs? Why, yes I have on two occasions. The first occasion I was in tall cat tails and just saw the dog scared shizless running towards me, so I joined him, I could not see what was chasing him. The following year in the same spot I was prepared, and well, he won't do that again. Hit him with 3-1/2" magnums T load from about 20', I believe that is the first time I have seen an animal stop motionless; I am pretty sure that I got a good heart shot, lung shot, front foot shot, rear right foot, tail, brain, neck, well you get the picture. Otherwise, I agree who would want to shoot one? BTW, they stink even worse dead, had to drown one once with the supervision of the DWR.....wow :EAT:


----------



## Leaky

Mixed blessing - me and my dog (different dogs) have been sprayed twice. Dog didn't like it a bit. :evil: As for me, no problem. You see I have absolutely no sense of smell.    Things changed for the worse when I got home to the Wife. :shock: :shock:


----------



## katorade

(1) Badger, weasel, and spotted skunk may be taken anytime without a license when creating a *nuisance* or causing damage, provided the animal or its parts are not sold or traded.

Is digging holes in the hunting roads a nuiscance? :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn

megadeth79 said:


> Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:


Who in the world would want to let a skunk live? The only good skunk is a dead skunk.

Fishrmn


----------



## Petersen

When I was kid, we had a sheep dog that got after a skunk. It upset the dog so bad that it apparently held a grudge against skunks for the rest of its life. Instead of avoiding skunks it would actively seek them out to kill them — grabbing them and shaking them to death. As soon as the skunk was good and dead, the dog would head for our irrigation pond, spending the next hour rolling in the mud. 

This was the same dog that liked to crawl into the abdomens of rotting animal carcasses to take naps. That dog usually smelled so bad that nobody would get near it.


----------



## duck jerky

Fishrmn said:


> megadeth79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the world would want to let a skunk live? The only good skunk is a dead skunk.
> 
> Fishrmn
Click to expand...

Amen to that. When Im driving to work and 3 in morning and there is one in the road I try to hit them same with with raccons


----------



## duckhunter1096

Nobody mentioned beavers.....I hunt them year round.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

duckhunter1096 said:


> Nobody mentioned beavers.....I hunt them year round.....


Ya, but from what I heard you SUCK at it.


----------



## duckhunter1096

**** you Tex.....

LOL


----------



## jjb

I work with a golf course that is overrun with rabbits (jack/cottontail) that are starting to cause a lot of damage. Is there a special permit or any rules that would allow this problem to be taken care of (there are hundreds of rabbits just sitting in the open everytime I drive by-usually after the course is closed).


----------



## Loke

Got a bow? and some blunts?


----------



## willfish4food

Or a wrist rocket?


----------



## Tigru

Good info thanks!


----------



## cowmilker

jjb said:


> I work with a golf course that is overrun with rabbits (jack/cottontail) that are starting to cause a lot of damage. Is there a special permit or any rules that would allow this problem to be taken care of (there are hundreds of rabbits just sitting in the open everytime I drive by-usually after the course is closed).


I remember there being a rule somewhere saying all golf courses are closed to hunting, I think it's mainly for waterfowl. Doesn't mean you can't hunt the jacks just outside the bounds of the course though (and cottontails when they are in season).


----------



## Elk guide 4 life.

I use the SSS method. (shoot shovel shutup)


----------



## Elk guide 4 life.

megadeth79 said:


> Who in the world would want to shoot a skunk . . . . I mean have you ever smelled those things :shock:


I have shot and ate many a skunk. If you shoot em in the head with a .22 (or bigger) they usually dont spray.


----------

